# Looking for a new food for sensitive tummies



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

This is for Zach the wheaten and not Boo. Boo has an iron gut and has never been sick a day in his life! Zach has always had gastro issues and I thought we had it under control with Fromms but the last week, he has had constant loose stools that even pumpkin doesn't fix. Not sure if it was the heart worm meds that did it or if it is just time the change.

Any recommendations for dry sensitive stomach kibble with no dye. Kibble small enough for Boo to eat too? I couldn't remember the site that reviews holistic food.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Poor Zach! I don't have any kibble suggestions, I use The Honest Kitchen Keen and it is dehydrated. Hopefully Joanne will chime in. She's tried them all.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I have had Maggie on Royal Canin Veterinary Diet Gastrointestinal Low Fat Dry Dog Food for many years and she has thrived on it. I know that it is not one of the foods usually recommended on SM, but it has worked very well for us. I do not give Maggie anything except the dry food. I put a supply in her treat jar and she thinks she's getting a treat. Hope you find the answer to Zach's tummy problems.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

maggie's mommy said:


> I have had Maggie on Royal Canin Veterinary Diet Gastrointestinal Low Fat Dry Dog Food for many years and she has thrived on it. I know that it is not one of the foods usually recommended on SM, but it has worked very well for us. I do not give Maggie anything except the dry food. I put a supply in her treat jar and she thinks she's getting a treat. Hope you find the answer to Zach's tummy problems.


Thanks, Boo started on Royal Canine puppy food-it is what the breeder recommended. The wheaten forum recommends Honest Kitchen.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Due to Chrissy having Pancreatitis, we had to switch to Solid Gold Blendz (dry Kibble) which she absolutely loves. I also give her 1 Tsp. of Vanilla Yogurt with 0% Fat and very low sugar. She also gets some Cheerios as well.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Madison has always had gastro problems. Just last week she saw the vet due to diahrreah and I think it was because I let her eat some of the kitten's food the night before.

She does her best on PetFresh Vital. She used to eat ZiwiPeak Lamb, but started having loose stools on it. The change to PetFresh straightened her out. All she gets for treats is dehydrated chicken breast that I make.

I hope you find something that works for you.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

Daisy gets Natural Balance Limited Ingredient Diet, the sweet potato and fish flavor. She gets itchy when she has grains or chicken but we haven't dealt with intestinal problems.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am sorry Zach is having issues. I do not have any recommendations.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I guess it will be trial and error until I find something. Thanks for sharing, it definitely helps to find out what works for everyone.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

My foster, Sophie is on a food called Tender and True. It's what her mom fed her and she is extremely healthy...perfect bloodwork and she's 10 years old. She has the kibble (and it's small) and I have the canned too that I mix a tbl of with the kibble. She loves it. Her mom got it at Whole Foods and I got it at Chewy's. Organic and fairly good ingredients as far as I can see. I had a question about a can and the company was extremely responsive. As it turns out the VP of the company has a Maltese and she sent me a case of food and a huge bag of kibble that could last Sophie a lifetime, for any fosters I get in the future.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Poor zachy  I know on my IBD forum, dogs with food intolerance do very well on Zignature kibble, if you prefer kibble. I used to do the can until Lacie became intolerant to Kangaroo.
Hoping he is feeling better., Mags. No fun having sick dogs.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

We are trying Honest Kitchen on both and gradually adding it to their diet now. So far so good. Nice benefit is the poop less


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> We are trying Honest Kitchen on both and gradually adding it to their diet now. So far so good. Nice benefit is the poop less


Both Lacie and SUKI are on the HK zeal and they both are poop machines! Hope it works for ya!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Hello everyone, after a few trial and errors, Zach and Boo are doing well on Merrick. Tried the Raw diet and that was a disaster for both. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## lolasmommy (Aug 9, 2017)

I agree with Maggies Mom. My puppy has the worse bloody diarrhea after eating too many Wellness treats and the vet sent her home with Royal Canin Veterinary Diet Gastrointestinal Low Fat Wet Dog Food. They gave her the wet one though. 
My puppy Lola is very sensitive to treats.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Well, we went through another round of butt explosions. Turns out he is gluten intolerant and had some food allergies. He is doing well on Zignature Kangroo blend. Yep, Kangroo! Now he is hopping around and doing well.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Poor guy! What a mess! I hope he continues to do well on Signature. I had no idea Kangaroo was even an option.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mdbflorida said:


> Well, we went through another round of butt explosions. Turns out he is gluten intolerant and had some food allergies. He is doing well on Zignature Kangroo blend. Yep, Kangroo! Now he is hopping around and doing well.


Glad you've found something that works. So hard when the foods are an issue. Are you feeding them both the Zignature?


----------

